# Chicago Apocalyptic Crust Fest II 2008 (september)



## drunken marauder (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey is anyone planning to go to this?
http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendID=228904857&blogID=410436376


----------



## drunken marauder (Jul 31, 2008)

3 days ? some of those bands are international and from the other side of the country.


----------



## dr3AmEr (Aug 1, 2008)

Im looking forward to being there seeing as the 1 day i did attend at last years fest was dope. Got to see Behind Enemy Lines and some of chicago's finest locals. this years line up looks great and probly worth the 40$ but ill most likely attend one maybe two days. who are you coming to see? oh yeah and theres a nice selection of arcade games during intermission!


----------



## drunken marauder (Aug 1, 2008)

originally I was going to see cop on fire and wolfbrigade. But PE pulled some bull shit with Wolfbrigade's airfare/album release and now they wont be there. Really will just be glad to get out of Michigan now being on parole doesnt allow for much traveling. Are you from chicago? Is there anywhere like decent to camp around there?


----------



## drunken marauder (Aug 1, 2008)

Am not totally sure but trying to get like 4 or 5 people together to go from around here. It may be possible to buy someone a pass for a place to crash thurs threw sunday morning. Just a thought I still have to see how many people are gonna wanna go. I have been corresponding with a guy from Shaman Records and its also possible to get a free pass for cooking if anyone wants to get ahold of them.


----------



## ReturnTrip (Aug 21, 2008)

i think im goin to this....tryin to stay for all 3 days than heading down to nawlins' for halloween


----------



## marc (Aug 22, 2008)

I was gonna try to make it but im not sure if ill have money to get in


----------



## Dameon (Aug 23, 2008)

There's something funny about calling a show "crust fest" then charging people to get in. Commercialization of the lifestyle = lame.


----------



## macks (Aug 24, 2008)

I'd see where the money is going before saying that charging people to get in is lame. If you want to throw a huge show with international/cross country bands it's going to cost money for them to make it to the show.. supporting traveling bands is definately a legitimate expense. Gas isn't cheap and hitching/trainhopping with a fullstack and guitar isn't easy either, I'm sure. Just because it costs to get in doesn't mean they're ripping you off, 40$ is pretty damn cheap compared to some other 3-4 day music festivals. But whatever, I'm not going, just thought I'd thow in my two cents.


----------



## Dameon (Aug 24, 2008)

Good point.

I need to learn to avoid forums when I've got a bunch of rum in me.


----------



## moe (Aug 25, 2008)

the show is in early october, and im not sure ill be going to this cuz i stil haven't raised anough money, which i was trying to do for the apocalyticrust fest and riotfest, gosh.


----------



## moe (Sep 26, 2008)

fucking shit is next week, 
anyone down to pick up a little bum like me?=]


----------



## Bendixontherails (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm always down for a little bum... :arrgh:


----------



## moe (Sep 27, 2008)

im not sure if the pirate thing is a good thing or a bad thing.


but yeah, fo sho.....


----------

